# Funny Face Toast Bread



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Ingredients

* 1 tablespoon milk for each color desired
* 3 to 4 drops food coloring of any colors desired
* Bread

Directions

* In a small bowl, combine milk and food coloring. With a small spoon, cotton swabs or clean small paintbrush, "paint" a face on a piece of bread. Toast. Yield: 1 serving.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Too cute


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like Conan O'Brien. Nice creativeness.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I used to make funny face salads for the kids.  Chopped lettuce, grated carrot, celery slices, cucumber slices, tomatoes, olives, radishes, etc, and you can make a green face and orange carrot hair - or vice versa, half a tomato slice smile, olives for eyes, celery slice eyebrows, etc etc.  They liked it.  I had fun.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice, you must be a very good psychotherapist and cook for the children...
do you recommend some delicious food for the patients?
some food can cure people



siduri said:


> I used to make funny face salads for the kids. Chopped lettuce, grated carrot, celery slices, cucumber slices, tomatoes, olives, radishes, etc, and you can make a green face and orange carrot hair - or vice versa, half a tomato slice smile, olives for eyes, celery slice eyebrows, etc etc. They liked it. I had fun.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

chefguy said:


> Nice, you must be a very good psychotherapist and cook for the children...
> do you recommend some delicious food for the patients?
> some food can cure people


Yeah, CHOCOLATE! in my opinion, the best antidepressant there is! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
I don't actually recommend food, but i do believe food is not just for the body but for the "soul" - which is why i get irritated with people who are overly concerned with "healthy" diets to the point of eliminating all pleasure from their meals. 
And i do believe we should play with our food! 
I guess from the therapeutic point of view, cooking is one of my own best personal therapies for myself. I get into it and forget everything else, let my hands and eyes, my smell and taste, guide me,. It;s like some people meditate or do tai chi or do relaxation exercises, which for me would just make me nervous! When i'm cooking I can't have help, not because i wouldn;t want it, but because i don't think with words but with my hands, and can't tell anyone what to do because what to do next come out of what i'm doing now, and my hands know what that is, but if i have to stop and put it into words, I lose the flow of it. 
I have often wondered about cooking therapy like there is art therapy and music therapy. Maybe some day i'll invent it.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

siduri said:


> Yeah, CHOCOLATE! in my opinion, the best antidepressant there is! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> I don't actually recommend food, but i do believe food is not just for the body but for the "soul" - which is why i get irritated with people who are overly concerned with "healthy" diets to the point of eliminating all pleasure from their meals.
> And i do believe we should play with our food!
> I guess from the therapeutic point of view, cooking is one of my own best personal therapies for myself. I get into it and forget everything else, let my hands and eyes, my smell and taste, guide me,. It;s like some people meditate or do tai chi or do relaxation exercises, which for me would just make me nervous! When i'm cooking I can't have help, not because i wouldn;t want it, but because i don't think with words but with my hands, and can't tell anyone what to do because what to do next come out of what i'm doing now, and my hands know what that is, but if i have to stop and put it into words, I lose the flow of it.
> I have often wondered about cooking therapy like there is art therapy and music therapy. Maybe some day i'll invent it.


congratulation, sounds like you are so deep in food and cooking, think it as a art...
associated the with soul and tai chi.
nice article, getta post some magazine or somewhere, and tell everyone to cook, and enjoy it...
and will find themselves reborn...


----------

